# Oatcakes?



## AlanMarson

Hi everyone,

Since being diagnosed in March, I've been eating a lot of oatcakes, come to rather like them in fact.  They are filling, and low GI, but very high in fat. . . are they good for me or not?  I know that the fat isn't too bad provided I'm not eating hundreds a day - but should I be snacking on them (dry, plain) or am I actually better with something higher GI but lower fat?

I suspect that the answer is "it depends. . ." - how are BG levels and am I putting on weight?  My BG levels are o.k., and I'm slowly regaining the weight I lost after diagnosis. . . 

Does anyone know of low fat oatcakes (<15% fat) or healthy versions (i.e. mono/poly fat, not saturated) or healthy recipes.  Is it possible to just make up skimmed milk porridge extreme thick, spread it out and bake it!? 

Cheers!


----------



## Steff

Alan,
You have answered your own question lol, it does depend yes only your meter  and scales can tell you how oatcakes effect you.Personally I hate the things 

If you look in Morrisons at there organic oatcakes there 2% fat


----------



## novorapidboi26

There is good/bad in a general sense and then there is good/bad for the blood sugars.............

If they dont effect your blood sugars that much then that is good, but then the fat may cause problems in the long term (insulin resistance).....

Everything in moderation as they say...........


----------



## Jennywren

Steff said:


> .Personally I hate the things


 I with you steff. I was always under the impression they was low fat especially from previous diets i have been on


----------



## heasandford

where does it say oatcakes are high fat? Oats naturally contain some fat (unlike wheat or rice for instance) but oatcakes aren't made with a lot of fat normally. Oats have a beeter GI than wheat, especially if you choose 'rough' oatcakes (I'm sure there's a joke there....)


----------



## AlanMarson

Cheers folks.

I suppose by "high fat" I meant that when I look at a packet, it's usally 20g of fat per 100g.  Taking Rosemary Conley diet as a guide - and just a guide! - she says avoid anything over 4g per 100g.  So they are 5 times her limit.

But per oatcake, they probably aren't too bad as a whole box is only 150g!


----------



## Robster65

It would also depend on how many you eat and whether the fat is saturated, unsaturated or polyunsaturated.

If you're gaining weight, is this good or bad ? ie. are you trying to lose weight ?

If it's 20% saturated fat, then as far as I'm aware, it's very bad in anything other than small amounts. Unless you're exercising vigourously and burning it off.

Rob


----------



## Mark T

Considering that your dietary intake is formed from Carbohydrate, Protein or Fat and that, as a diabetic you can?t process Carbohydrates properly.

Then if you are not allowed to eat more then 20% total fat and you don?t really want to eat more then 50% carbohydrate ? you are going to be eating an awful lot of chicken! 

I think it is saturated fat that they limit to 20% rather then all fats.  Some fats (especially those in oily fish and nuts) are actually essential nutrients.

I do know of some low fat Oatcakes ? if we take some Nairns (and you are welcome to them, they taste like cardboard ) then they are apparently:

(per 100g)
Protein	10.2g
Carbohydrate	57.7g
(of which sugars 0.9g)
Fat	16.3g
(of which saturates 4.4g)


----------



## Robster65

Saturated fat is something you need to minimise.

Total fats should be no more than a third of calorie intake, with the least amount of saturates as poss.

http://www.gdalabel.org.uk/gda/gdalabel/nutrients.aspx

Rob


----------

